# Ready for winter? (pallet wood stacking)



## Shari (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I am - sort of.  I got two cords covered, another cord needs to be covered.  More wood sitting around waiting to be cut/split/stacked for 2010/11.

Here's what my stacks look like 'uncovered' for summer seasoning (this is soft maple & birch at the beginning of summer):







And here's another stack already seasoned, covered and ready for winter:






Shari


----------



## drewboy (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Shari, how about a pic. of the "Giant oak #417" Sounds like a monster...
BTW, the wood stacks look great.


----------



## Dix (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks good, Shari  I love the "landscaped" look 

Now, get that stove in !


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 15, 2009)

Like the camo tarp.  Sure beats blue!


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Like the camo tarp.  Sure beats blue!



LL - I chose the camo on purpose!  Trying to 'hide' my wood! Oh, yeah like that could happen!

Shari


----------



## Jamess67 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job! my pallet arrangement is just like yours, just a little longer. I have almost 10 cords stacked that wayl


----------



## billb3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## bigtall (Nov 16, 2009)

Very envious!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Nov 16, 2009)

I bet it only took 10 minutes to split all that with a bionic Fiskar's splitting axe!

HeHe

WoodButcher


----------



## Shari (Nov 16, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> I bet it only took 10 minutes to split all that with a bionic Fiskar's splitting axe!
> 
> HeHe
> 
> WoodButcher



Axe?  Are you kidding?  I would be a one-armed one-legged woman if I ever touched an axe!  

My 1970's 12-ton Didier hydraulic splitter suits me just fine, thank you! 

Shari


----------

